

The Purposeful Use of Science - rcfox
http://abstrusegoose.com/307

======
Swizec
I really love how complex some of the most mundane things we do every day
actually are.

Another good example from abstruse goose is the anatomy of a phonecall:
<http://abstrusegoose.com/306>

Just wow.

